# Nautilus Temperature Sensing Coil



## Daniel (7/12/14)

Looks interesting .... from this link :

These replacement atomizer heads for the Nautilus family of tanks feature coils wrapped from pure Nickel (NI-200) wire at 0.3 ohms, allowing you to monitor and limit the temperature your coils are reaching. Because these coils are only for use on devices powered by Evolv's DNA 40 board, we have changed the color of the silicone ring on the atomizer heads from clear to Vapor Shark blue for increased safety and ease of identification.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

